# Parametrage  FREEBOX sous IMAC



## alain 06 (17 Mars 2009)

Bonjour 
je suis nouveau, 
je possede un IMAC , et je ne trouve pas comment paramétrer mon MAC avec la FREEBOX , pour avoir les ports ouverts, 
j'ai installer VUZE et rien ne fonctionne, probleme de NAT (le message) 
quant je fais le test (erreur NAT ) This means your port is probbly closed ) 
je ne comprend pas l'anglais, 
pouvez vous me venir en aide*? 
merci par avance 
Alain


----------



## Aliboron (17 Mars 2009)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !

Je ne sais pas si ça répondra à ta question (dans la mesure où je ne la comprends pas bien) mais les paramétrages de la Freebox se font sur le site Free, après s'être identifié. Quand aux paramétrages des ports sur le Mac, si tu utilises Leopard, c'est devenu un peu différent de ce que c'était dans Tiger. Mais c'est toujours dans le panneau de préférences "Partage" que ça se passe. ***

Si les réglages ne sont pas assez fins, il faudra passer par un logiciel tiers pour paramétrer le FireWall de ton Mac. Les fils sur ce sujet sont nombreux, une petite recherche devrait te permettre de satisfaire ta curiosité 


***_ [MàJ] Honte sur moi, ce n'est justement plus là que ça se passe mais dans "Sécurité", merci Teo _


----------



## alain 06 (17 Mars 2009)

Merci Bernard 

ma question est : 
apres avoir installer VUZE, j'ai fais un test  des ports et ils repond:
erreur NAT ; je suis aller voir sur Free dans les paramétrage des ports , 
pour pc je sais faire, mais pour le MAC je  ne trouve pas comment ouvrir le port 6881
et dans le MAC je débute (je viens de 20ans de pc ) et je doit tous recommencer.
s tu connais un site, un liens , pour faire ce paramétrage .
merci a bientot 

Alain


----------



## teo (17 Mars 2009)

petite recherche ? Tu trouveras pas mal d'informations utiles dans ce fil&#8230;

Dans l'interface utilisateur sur ta page Free, tu vas dans Internet *Configurer mon routeur Freebox*
Et un conseil, change les ports par défaut de Vuze, ce sont les premiers à être bloqué par les fournisseurs d'accès 

_Edit: Vuze et aMule posent parfois des problèmes bizarres de type "port fermé" alors que tout semble ok comme ci-dessous. Parfois cela ne fonctionne pas pendant deux jours, puis cela revient sans avertissement, parfois, un simple redémarrage suffit._
Eidt 2: dans le parefeu de macos x, tu peux juste sélectionner Vuze dans les applications autorisées à utiliser tel ou tel port, tu n'es pas obligé de tout laisser ouvert. (_Préfs Système > Sécurité > Coupe-feu > Définir l'accès de certaines applications et services_)

En image sur le site Free (j'ai plusieurs machines en réseau, ce qui explique les différentes adresses)


----------



## alain 06 (17 Mars 2009)

ok merci pour tes conseils
effectivement apres avoir changer les ports  CA FONCTIONNE  pour le NAT 
j'ai  aussi changer sur free l'ouverture 
mais reste maintenant (toujours sous vuze ) le speed test lui est négatif
et je ne sais pas pourquoi ?
test failed voici la réponse ,  avez vous une idée pourquoi ?
merci  de votre aide       dur dur de refaire l'aprentissage   hi hi ...

alain


----------



## teo (17 Mars 2009)

Redémarré la machine ? La Freebox ? 
L'important est de savoir si Vuze te mentionne en low id ou pas


----------

